# Crate mattress recommendation



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo will be 6 months old soon and destroyed her mattress today. :-( The top was fine but the bottom was ripped up and there was foam all over! She's never done this before but at the same time I'm not surprised. Any recommendations for a sturdy mattress pad?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Was there bad weather or anything while milo was in there? Dozer would destroy his when home alone during a storm. Personally I'd keep using old towels and blankets until he's a little older.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Nothing out of the ordinary happened. It was her crate time when it occured. :-( I might hit a thrift store for old towels. Thanks!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has a TUFFIES mattress, and it fits her crate snug...I would say it's bomb proof it costs a fair bit but its well worth it..


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Read my thred, crate pads for chewers.


----------

